# Recurring ceiling crack - Drywall Expansion Joint?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Do you have joists or rafters? Is the seam that is cracking, on a joist, or running parallel across them?

Flexing of the board, bad tape and mud job is a couple of reasons.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

http://amico-lath.com/drywall/control_joint.htm this is what we always used in large buildings, warehouses,parking garages and such. I'd run it wall to wall, put paper tape over plastic it staples on. when finished pull the protective strip from center.

good luck


----------



## kuj0317 (Jul 12, 2011)

gregzoll - Joists. It is running paralell, and not along a joist itself (between joists)

I have a feeling that its structural movement that is causing the issue (I wish I had taken pictures prior to taking it down). The last failure was unique in that it cracked forming curls in the broken tape. Its hard to explain, but I imagine that the two boards moved paralell to each other along the edge (not compressed or pulled away from each other).

Thanks coupe - I will try that.

-K


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture of that area up in the attic?
Are you trying to use the attic for storage?
Is there any cross ties?
Is there a perlin across the tops of the joist?


----------



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

Need to know what is behind it as thats where the problem is.
Anything moving?


----------

